# quick ?



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i started to hunt some crows with my bow the other day and my ? is when i shoot them should i leave a few of them dead laying out in the field by my owl decoy? of course ill have to take my arrow out of it first thanks for the help


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

yeah leave the crows around the dekes. i got this from reading some mags about it. the only crows i ahve shot are when i goose hunting or picking rock.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i got bored deer hunting the other day is why i tried it


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

ok, did you get any deer. I didnt go but I did go duck hunting and saw a lot of ducks and some deer.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

no i had a nice sized doe that caught my scent then i started shooting at crows since it was 11:00


----------

